# Suche IRC Applet für Homepage



## Kyrodust (5. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich brauche dringend ein IRC Applet für meine Homepage (natürlich in Java). Ich bin total am verzweifeln. Ich habe so ca. 200 Seiten durchgekämmt und finde einfach nichts.

Mein Problem ist nur: Das Applet muss auf den Server verbinden können, auf den ich will. Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich sowas wo ich nur einen bestimmten Code in den Quelltext einbinden muss.

Danke im Vorraus. Alu


----------



## Snape (5. Oktober 2004)

Schau mal nach JPilot.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (11. Oktober 2004)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=173472

Gruß Tom


----------

